# Die Cut Wallets - Need help please



## VeronicaS (Sep 23, 2011)

A coworker had me take her son's senior pictures - my first attempt at senior pics.  They turned out well and everyone is happy.  My problem lies in producing a nice die cut wallet.  I ordered a few samples from mpix and am having cropping issues.  Prior to printing these samples, I added a border to reduce cropping of body parts and text; however, the border has printed on three sides of the wallet and the 4th side is without a border.  When I preview the die cut, it appears that all should print correctly.  This is driving me crazy.  I have edited and re-edited.  I'm sure you all have succeeded in this before and would greatly appreciate your help so I can stop trying to rewrite the wheel for myself.  

THANKS in advance!!!
Veronica


----------

